# List of Fast, Offshore-Capable Cruising Boats?



## mutton hash (Apr 26, 2015)

I would think this has been covered here and elsewhere, but my searches have not turned anything up. 

There are many good lists of small offshore-capable cruisers, which we’re all familiar with, but most are skewed toward the heavier, full-keeled varieties. 

Nearly all my salt-water sailing experience has been on such full-keel boats and now I’m looking for something a bit faster and better in light wind but still well built and seaworthy. I’d like a boat in the 35’ range for coastal cruising in the Northeast and the typical light-air summertime conditions we have, but that would still be a reasonable candidate for a short-handed offshore passage, say to Bermuda or the Carribean or even across the Atlantic. I’m capable of various modifications within reason for gaining seaworthiness, such as enlarging cockpit drains, adding a bridge deck replacing/downsizing ports and similar remodeling work. 

I obviously want to avoid the IOR vintage racers with squirrelly handling characteristics and boats of moderate to low build quality that were intended more as disposable trophy collectors than long-lived ocean-going vessels.

I’m also looking on the East coast, primarily in New England. My budget is in the 30k to 50k range, depending on how much refitting is necessary.

Right now my own short list includes the following:

Bristol 35.5
C&C 35 I/II
Caliber 33/35
Canadian Sailcraft 36
Ericson 35-2
Sabre 34

From my research, these are all well-proven designs, but none are particularly fast by today’s standards and I’d like to identify a few more candidates toward that end of the spectrum.

Any recommendations or comments about the boats I’ve listed above?

If Jeff_H has the time to chime in, I’ve always found his perspective informative and helpful.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

The CS Merlin 36 would be a good candidate for a bit more speed with similar build quality, they also made a Castro designed 40.

I'd also look at the C&C 34+ and 36+, and for short money (and more bare bones cruising) the J 35 and the Schock 35 go very well indeed. One of my other favourites in this area is the Express 37, and they too made a 34 along the same lines.

The mid-late 80s Beneteau First 345 and esp First375 might belong on your list too, though they are IOR influenced designs... btw, such boats can work quite well for you as long as you're careful about when to fly the kite. These two Benes do not have nearly the foresail-heavy sailplan balance like so many others.


----------



## SailingJackson (Jan 1, 2011)

mutton hash said:


> I would think this has been covered here and elsewhere, but my searches have not turned anything up.
> .......
> Right now my own short list includes the following:
> 
> ...


You might add some perspective to your qualifier of "fast". That looks like a list of very slow boats as far as I can see. C&C 38 or Cal 40 would be lots faster. If you want to go a little more conservative, go Ericson 38.

GTJ


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

SailingJackson said:


> You might add some perspective to your qualifier of "fast". That looks like a list of very slow boats as far as I can see. C&C 38 or Cal 40 would be lots faster. If you want to go a little more conservative, go Ericson 38.
> 
> GTJ


Not to mention a budget range...


----------



## RainDog (Jun 9, 2009)

Saga 35 would be high on my list, but even if you can find one, would probably be above your price range. Other candidates: J34c, Beneteau First 35, Beneteau First 34.7, and Elite 364.


----------



## Stumble (Feb 2, 2012)

J-35
Olson 40

There are a lot of options. I would take a look at a PHRF list and look for boats in the sub 80 range. Your list runs from 160 to about 120 btw. Not really fast by most standards.


----------



## aloof (Dec 21, 2014)

Anyone can buy a quick offshore capable cruiser. Few can maintain the lightweight minimalist lifestyle to keep the boat going quick. A look around any cruiser anchorage readily demonstrates that they are mostly overloaded, by far. Indeed even the heavy crab-crushers that wallow along are overloaded. The one next to me here must be the biggest 50 footer production behemoth ever built and the owner has the transom squatting deep below her lines. The deck is cluttered with everything the wife does not want below, 10 fenders, dinghies, water toys, 2 outboards, fuel, lifejacket bags, sails, bins, chests, tomato plants ... Plus a hard dodger followed by acres of canvas enclosure. Think it can sail?

So consider that you may not have the discipline to keep your to fast boat fast. The fast ones cannot carry much. Mono or cat.


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Fast (relative term) and offshore capable don't often come together in the $30-50k price range. But it can be done.

In addition to the Benny's that Faster mentioned, also consider the Beneteau First 38. The J-35 mentioned above is certainly fast, but she's light on tankage and real cruising features for offshore work. A Pretorien 35 can get the job done too, but it's doubtful you'll find one for less than $50k.

I considered the conundrum of speed vs. price vs. offshore ability in this post: You can't have your offshore cake and eat it too, which you might find interesting.


----------



## jtsailjt (Aug 1, 2013)

Check out a C&C 40. About as much room in it as a modern 35'er but it's good looking and sails faster than most. They were very popular in their day so lots were built. resulting in several always available for sale on Yachtworld.


----------



## jsaronson (Dec 13, 2011)

Also the C&C 35 III, 37 and the C&C Landfall 38 which will give you more cruise with slightly smaller sailplan.


----------



## mutton hash (Apr 26, 2015)

Thanks for all the replies so far. Perhaps I should have said not fast, but faster, as in faster than a prototypical blue water boat in this size range.

My list does arbitrarily set the a PHRF limit of 160, but only because there are a couple of well-built boats like the Bristol 35.5, Caliber 33/35 and Sabre 34 that rate 150-160. I’d prefer a boat in the 100-120 range if it’s suitable for my purpose, which is the reason for this post. Much below 100 and I’d likely run into the issue that Aloof raises above.

Also, one thing I’ve assiduously avoided on the list (at least I think I have; information is not always readily available on the subject) is pre-vinylester vintage balsa-cored hulls. I know there’s a lot of debate on this subject, and reasonable people will disagree, but I’ve more or less ruled them out because I think there are enough things to worry about already, and options for non-cored or vinylester coated hulls do exist in my price and speed range. 

Can anyone tell me when J Boats and C&C began using vinylester resins. The J/35 and J/34C were built up into the 1990s, and there are a several late 80s/early 90s offerings in New England that I’m aware of right now. There are also C&C 34 Plus/Rs available in my price range.

Thanks again.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Step up to the modern era with this:

Pogo 10,50: Sailboat of the Year 2009! | Chantier naval STRUCTURES, constructeur des voiliers POGO (site officiel) :: STRUCTURES Shipyard, construction of sailing boat POGO (Oficial website)

For a few USD you could afford this:

http://www.pogostructures.com/uploads/pricelist-pogo1050.pdf


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

aloof said:


> Anyone can buy a quick offshore capable cruiser. Few can maintain the lightweight minimalist lifestyle to keep the boat going quick. A look around any cruiser anchorage readily demonstrates that they are mostly overloaded, by far. Indeed even the heavy crab-crushers that wallow along are overloaded. The one next to me here must be the biggest 50 footer production behemoth ever built and the owner has the transom squatting deep below her lines. The deck is cluttered with everything the wife does not want below, 10 fenders, dinghies, water toys, 2 outboards, fuel, lifejacket bags, sails, bins, chests, tomato plants ... Plus a hard dodger followed by acres of canvas enclosure. Think it can sail?
> 
> So consider that you may not have the discipline to keep your to fast boat fast. The fast ones cannot carry much. Mono or cat.


The above is so very true. But get a big boat and it will carry the weight better.

My idea of a bigger boat is at least 44 ft and up to 50 ft. My boat is 44 ft and I do my passage planning at 6 knts and mostly do better.

The exception was my last inter island passage down to Grenada, Carriacou to Clarks Court Bay Grenada down the Windward side, 10 to 11 knots for most of the trip. Woo Hoo.


----------

